# Rice and beans, and beans and rice



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

On the surface, China's campaign to encourage mealtime thrift has been a cheerful affair, with soldiers, factory workers and schoolchildren shown polishing their plates clean of food.

But behind the drive is a harsh reality. China does not have enough fresh food to go around — and neither does much of the world.

The pandemic and extreme weather have disrupted agricultural supply chains, leaving food prices sharply higher in countries as diverse as Yemen, Sudan, Mexico and South Korea. The United Nations warned in June that the world is on the brink of its worst food crisis in 50 years.

“It’s scary and it’s overwhelming,” Arif Husain, chief economist of the United Nations World Food Program, said in an interview. “I don’t think we have seen anything like this ever.”


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The really sad part of this whole picture is that we have to remember that there is a "supply chain" that brings everything to the shelf of the retailer.

AND . . . like all chains . . . it is only as strong as it's weakest link.

Ohio got off to a bad start in gardens, fields, and major crops this year. Ohio is behind in both beans and corn production and harvesting.

Ohio lost out on basically all the farmer's markets that supplied probably half of the home canned goods created here. Those otherwise useful home canned goods will have to be replaced with those on the grocer's shelves . . . creating a larger market than would otherwise be.

And that is just one example. The supply chain is multifaceted and can go under by just one of it's links becoming broken or seriously damaged . . . whether it is the grower . . . the packer . . . the distributor . . . the trucker . . . the fuel for all of these . . . the electricity for all of these . . . or the final sales shelf.

There was an anecdotal incident here in Ohio last week . . . the electric was off to half of one of our larger food retailers. The half that supplied the cash registers. That produced a situation where literally tons of food sat on shelves and could not be moved . . . simply because it could not be paid for.

Yeah . . . it seriously could be scary and overwhelming . . . and could easily become food the next time instead of toilet paper.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As I look over the horizon, I can see the clouds a brewin' and the shit-storm a comin'...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> As I look over the horizon, I can see the clouds a brewin' and the shit-storm a comin'...


No doubt my friend, something wicked this way comes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

True enough Slippy. True enough.

But with that said.. 

SCREW CHINA.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back to the rice thingy in this thread, I am glad I bought that extra 100 pounds of rice a few weeks ago.

There is none around and only some expensive Jasmine type at the club, not much of that either.

It seems like everybody is stocking everything for a rerun of COVID or social collapse next week.

Will make the last food run Tuesday after tires are put on the Jeep.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Got a case of rice from LDS delivered today.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bought a hundred pounds of basmati rice at Sam’s, last week. Will hit it again for more, Monday. 
Will also hit Walmart for several more flats of canned veggies. 

On top of shortages, truckers will steer clear of burning cities and if the burning cities are transportation hubs, there’ll be even bigger problems.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Got a case of rice from LDS delivered today.


Waiting for my oats from them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Bought a hundred pounds of basmati rice at Sam's, last week. Will hit it again for more, Monday.
> Will also hit Walmart for several more flats of canned veggies.
> 
> On top of shortages, truckers will steer clear of burning cities and if the burning cities are transportation hubs, there'll be even bigger problems.


We don't have a Sam's club around here anymore, closed about 6 years ago, was 30 miles from me, never went there either.

I just do the BJ's club, works for me in normal times, these are not normal times.

Got plenty of canned veggies and beans from Wally over the last few weeks.

DelMonte French cut green beans, my favorite, got four flats of them in that time span,

past week they showed up at the club in an 8 pack, bought 2, will buy 2 more 8 packs on Tuesday.

That will carry me for at least a year along with the wally brand ones I have.

Bought a bunch of canned fruit also for a treat when needed.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I really appreciate the logical commentary on this forum. Some would believe preppers are a crazy fringe, because of the stereo typical t.v. antics. The analytical mind shows that you are profits in your own land.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Alteredstate said:


> On the surface, China's campaign to encourage mealtime thrift has been a cheerful affair, with soldiers, factory workers and schoolchildren shown polishing their plates clean of food.
> 
> But behind the drive is a harsh reality. China does not have enough fresh food to go around - and neither does much of the world.
> 
> ...


I didn't even realize that until reading your OP.

I'll need to get more canned veggies/fruits. We don't see any _alarming_ shortages here yet (although some items that used to be taken for granted to be available at all times are not so reliable anymore). 
I was at the grocery store last week and waiting for my turn to get more cans of tomatoes. The guy was really checking cans (probably for dents and dings), and I said, "that brand Compliments is really good." He said, "I got them. They're nicely priced." I said, "I want to get more too....a big part of the shelf on the next aisle is empty. Who knows what's happening." He said, "I hear ya." 
People are prepping here, too.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Waiting for my oats from them.


If you can....get out and buy some more now from grocery stores. Don't wait for the delivery - it's dicey these days. 
If the delivery comes on time, at least you have more.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> True enough Slippy. True enough.
> 
> But with that said..
> 
> SCREW CHINA.


I agree "Screw China"! However, the problem is that hungry people are easy to convince that there are others with more and that hungry people deserve what other people have. The Communists are masters at this. I could easily see a "People's War" coming, like in Russia in 1917, only this time it is China against the terrible Capitalist Americans instead of the Romanov monarchy...

Of course when they come, they are not going to find cavier-eating hemophiliacs waiting for them, but rather red-blooded patriots behind every blade of grass mumbling "front-sight, front-sight, front-sight" to themselves.......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I agree "Screw China"! However, the problem is that hungry people are easy to convince that there are others with more and that hungry people deserve what other people have. The Communists are masters at this. I could easily see a "People's War" coming, like in Russia in 1917, only this time it is China against the terrible Capitalist Americans instead of the Romanov monarchy...
> 
> Of course when they come, they are not going to find cavier-eating hemophiliacs waiting for them, but rather red-blooded patriots behind every blade of grass mumbling "front-sight, front-sight, front-sight" to themselves.......


And sadly . . . if and when they should come . . . the West coast will welcome them with more blue tarps and tents . . . welfare cards . . . and begin to require schools to teach whatever you call their lingo . . . just as though they had come thru San Ysidro . . .

They will be labeled immigrants by all the politicians of the West coast . . . looking for more federal bail out money . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got a good store of rice but could use more beans. Plan is to wack 2-3 deer for protein this fall. If that fails I ice fish.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> If you can....get out and buy some more now from grocery stores. Don't wait for the delivery - it's dicey these days.
> If the delivery comes on time, at least you have more.


 @charito, I appreciate the advice, that order was for 2 cases of 12 #10 cans of long term oats.

If you had read my earlier posting on them you would have understood the reason for the order.

They were ordered as a supplement, to use sporadically to help prevent food burnout from our normal fair.

They should be here Tuesday.

We don't even eat that product here at all, I do like them but use other items like pancakes, waffles, hominy grits and toast.

There is 50# of Aunt Jemima pancake mix stored(showed a picture of it in one post), 20# of grits in vac canisters.

I am not worried about food stores, God knows I have plenty, just turned my head and I see 30# of lomain noodles on top of the fridge.

I am running out of space to store stuff in, 10 cases of Scott 36 roll cases of TP is sitting in my living room.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> @charito, I appreciate the advice, that order was for 2 cases of 12 #10 cans of long term oats.
> 
> If you had read my earlier posting on them you would have understood the reason for the order.
> 
> ...


How do you have your pancake mix stored to keep it from turning rancid?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> How do you have your pancake mix stored to keep it from turning rancid?


I don't, what I do is keep a years worth on hand, restock 10 pounds at a time.

From now until spring it will be frozen outside in a shelter extending the life of it, stock on hand will be consumed by this time next year.

Right now it is all sitting at 30F, same for the Belgium waffle mix.

There is no way to store it long term.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

IMO... even if it's rancid, it's better than nothing..


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> IMO... even if it's rancid, it's better than nothing..


Rancid oils contain free radicals. In other words, they're carcinogenic. I understand that if you didn't have any food that rancid food might seem like a good option, and I would agree. But you don't want to store food in a manner that's going to lead to you eating a lot of rancid food.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't, what I do is keep a years worth on hand, restock 10 pounds at a time.
> 
> From now until spring it will be frozen outside in a shelter extending the life of it, stock on hand will be consumed by this time next year.
> 
> ...


I suppose you could store it in the freezer.

I want to store foods like pancake mix, but these aren't foods that we eat regularly. (Not that I wouldn't want to eat them, but I prefer not to look like something from an "If Animals Were Round" video.) I suppose the answer is to make my own mix and add oil at the time of use, but, wow, what a PITA.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't, what I do is keep a years worth on hand, restock 10 pounds at a time.
> 
> From now until spring it will be frozen outside in a shelter extending the life of it, stock on hand will be consumed by this time next year.
> 
> ...


You just gave me an idea about leaving pancake mix out in the cold. We've got snow on the ground now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Waiting for my oats from them.


Well, they were just dropped off at the door.

Six days, that is great time.

They will go into a shelter, will freeze for the next 6 months.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> You just gave me an idea about leaving pancake mix out in the cold. We've got snow on the ground now.


Make sure the rodents can't get at them, almost all of mine along with other stuff is in rodent and bug proof GI Comm. shelters.


----------

